
A Man Who Got Away with Everything (2002) - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2002/04/14/books/the-man-who-got-away-with-everything.html
======
acqq
> the well-known photograph of his fibula and tibia, a favorite exhibit on
> display in the Army Medical Museum in Washington, which in the 19th century
> was one of the must-see attractions of the capital.

It's still popular! In 2014:

[https://academic.oup.com/milmed/article/179/9/1051/4159552](https://academic.oup.com/milmed/article/179/9/1051/4159552)

"At the National Museum of Health and Medicine (NMHM) in Silver Spring,
Maryland, “Sickles' leg” remains one of the most frequently requested
objects."

Worth reading that short article too, even if you don't read the NYT one, as
the former has a nice summary of his major "achievement."

------
hos234
If you come across, and have to deal with a Sickles day to day - maybe as a
boss or colleague or employee or in social circles - what would you do? Does
anyone have any good strategies?

~~~
rhombocombus
Having worked with folks approaching that level of obstreperousness my advice
would be to get as far away as you can as quickly as you can manage.

------
davidw
Curious if you come across his name while reading the NYT opinion piece on the
"Lincoln Project"?

~~~
vo2maxer
Yes, I did. Good pickup, you’re very perspicacious :-)

~~~
davidw
Rick Wilson's writing has been a small point of light in otherwise very dark
times.

------
coding123
Paywalled and Not Supported by Outline...

~~~
vo2maxer
A quick search reveals a vast armamentarium of options. It has also been
discussed in HN ;-)

In addition from HN FAQ: Are paywalls ok?

It's ok to post stories from sites with paywalls that have workarounds.

In comments, it's ok to ask how to read an article and to help other users do
so. But please don't post complaints about paywalls. Those are off topic.

